# under construction pics



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

here are some pics of the interior for one of my cars. i will post more as soon as I can get 90towncar to my shop with the digi. all of the hard plastic is already smoothed, painted, airbrushed, flaked, and cleared. Here you go. My headliner is in the background.





















Last edited by upinsmoke at Jan 26 2004, 07:42 AM


----------



## cor3ypwnsyou690 (Nov 11, 2003)

wow thats diffrent.. looks cool tho keep it up


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

some more


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

reminds me of frog skin kinda..different but it looks pretty tight...
whats the overall look of the vehicle gonna be?


----------



## joebomber52 (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 31 2004, 11:42 AM
> *reminds me of frog skin kinda..different but it looks pretty tight...
> whats the overall look of the vehicle gonna be?*


 a big wart

j/p looks cool man what is the over all theme of the car?


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

The car is gonna be that same base with tribals taped out and bubbled like the interior on the doors and hood....Thanks for the compliments. I was going for something different.


----------



## immortalsouljah (Oct 1, 2001)

What kind of car is it?


----------



## Skuce2 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anyone ever see the TV show "Babylon 5"?

looks like a Vorlon ship


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

never seen babylon......... the car is a crx.


----------



## Skuce2 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thought it looked like a Honda interior

Nice job man! :biggrin:

did you mask that or did you just go at it by hand? 



Last edited by Skuce2 at Feb 2 2004, 07:43 PM


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

all freehand.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Feb 2 2004, 06:52 PM
> *all freehand.*


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

how did you get the raised panels in the headliner? did you use foam?


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

used cardboard to make the raised indents.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Feb 3 2004, 08:26 PM
> *how did you get the raised panels in the headliner? did you use foam?*


 if your interested in trying that also check out contour foam...its cheap and easy to work with...i used it when i did the headliner in my towncar...put a big $ sign in


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

just got the box done. bottom is contoured to the spare tire well.

















































should have the car completed before the 14th. 



Last edited by upinsmoke at Feb 29 2004, 09:10 PM


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

lookds tight, nnice airbrushing on the box. it looks liek an alien head with 2 giant subwoofer eyes.. its coo


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

thanks...


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Feb 29 2004, 10:10 PM
> *just got the box done. bottom is contoured to the spare tire well.
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------

